# Need Halloween Costume Ideas



## nirvana

Costume ideas for you or the horse or both?

The first halloween I had my horse I dressed him up as the devil (he behaved like an angel though!). I took a devil ear headband, and tied it to his bridle, I took a red devils cape type of thing and put it bettween the saddle and the saddle pad. You could get a red saddle pad (if riding him), and carry won of those plastic devil fork things. If he wears boots you could make fire out of construcion paper and tape it to theme. Just be creative!


----------



## My Beau

My horse was a hula dancer. He had a lei on his neck, braided into his tail, and around his fetlocks. He also had little miniature hula skirts around each leg. I wore a lei around my neck and one around my helmet. It was a very cheap outfit 

Then another year he was an indian. Just had a feather head-dress around his ears (taped to his bridle). I wore a head-dress around my helmet and a little indian outfit I got from a halloween store. Rode bareback... that was it. Pretty easy. I wanted to put a paint ring and handprint on his haunches, but our classes were after the halloween class and I couldn't get him dirty


----------



## wordstoasong

I'm looking forward to dressing up my horse this year.

I have two ideas, one an indian pony and the other a musketeer. =] 
Have yet to figure out what from there.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

I'm also super excited to dress Cricket up for halloween this year! 

You can use Tempra paints to paint designs on your horse. It's a non toxic, water based paint that is used in alot of class rooms. My sister is a kindergarten teacher and she says the kids eat it all the time with no ill efects. 

As for other ideas, one year we took orange duct tape and made Ninja into an orange and black appaloosa. We tore off squares about three inches wide and taped them to his butt. We also tore off a long peice and put it on his face to look like a blaze. The tape didn't stick too well. 

I'm not quite sure what I'll be doing to Cricket... I might paint her to look like a skeleton.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

I have a Halloween parade that I'm taking 2-Pak to this year... My big plan is to make him a jousting horse and I'll wear... like a queen's outfit or something. haha, I haven't thought that far yet.
But anyway, I'm basically gonna get a big bed sheet and drape it over his back, then cut it so that it covers his saddle pad and drapes over his rear, then I'll just glue on some designs and pop this fancy saddle we picked up awhile ago over it. I'm thinking of using the leftover fabric to make little sleeves to put over the breast collar, to make it match the sheet, but I haven't decided yet. 

Another idea I had, for when I was planning to take Magic or Tanner (my white mares), was to cover them with silvery glitter and rig up a unicorn horn for them, then wear a really simple outfit... like a peasent dress and a white blouse or something. But I didn't want to bareback in the parade, and the saddle wouldn't look right. haha


----------



## horseluver50

OMG! 
Be "Little Bo Peep and Her Sheep".

You can be little bo peep. Wear a pink dress, white cane.
heres a pic:
http://www.beetlebugs.net/shop/images/LittleBoPeep.jpg

then your horse, can be the sheep. Take pillow stuffing, sew it onto a big fabric piece. and make it to fit the horse 

My friend did this. She won 1st place! It looked amazing!

this is what it turns out to look like!
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uT-i4wrm9Ec/SNa7x3HF7LI/AAAAAAAACI8/8lXBgp_6XJM/s400/horseSheepCostume.jpg

Good Luck!


----------



## Arab123

you could make him/her into a unicorn just take some newspaper twist it up and dip it into some white paint when it is dried take a pen and put some lines on it.


----------



## dashygirl

Oh how fun! I had to do a little Google images browsing.

Here is a Little Bo Peep-ish theme, I think. Or maybe it's just a horse in a dress:









This is pretty silly, it says that is a Pink Panther costume:









This website has costumes to buy, you could just steal an idea: Welcome to The Horse Tailor!


----------



## Ahsisi

I had a friend dress her pony as a bunch of grapes one year...your pony needs to be pretty much bomb proof to do this. Get a fly sheet. Blow up green and purple balloons and the use safety pins to pin the extra part of the balloon (that you tied off) to the fly sheet. Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## Honeysuga

that little bo peep one cracked me up! Itd be REALLY funny on a larger horse too!


----------



## Juniper

I loved the pink panther. When I still had my paint horse I got a lot of laughs with this costume. You dress up as a painter, white bib overalls, painter cap. Then put a cardboard sign on each side of the horses saddle with big letters that say "WET PAINT". I got all supplies pretty cheap at the hardware store. I also tied to his saddle empty paint cans and paint rollers. He was an old calm guy so it did not rattle him.


----------



## Britt

I dressed my mare up as a witch last year... It was pretty simple... I used 2 bed-sheets from dollar general, some halloween hanging tensil stuff, and a witches had with cardboard inside and a can of white 'hairspray and a can of gold 'hairspray and some halloween panty-hose...

Let me go see if I can find the pics.


----------



## Lonestar22

I love the little bo peep thing. I think youu could dress him up as a horse fly. wire and cloth for the wings and something springy for the anntenne (sp?) maybe pt a strainer type thing for the eyes. some details about your horse (color, temp.) would help w/ ideas. Spongebob and his snail gary. justa cardboard cut out for the shell (one on each side) painted, a pink sheet for his neck and head and body and some green frillys for the underside, gooey snail part. and you as spongebob. Adams family would be good, your horse could be the lil munster on there. you would need to some how get him covered with long white frillyish hairs. lol. here a link. 

Google Image Result for http://www.midweststalliondirectory.com/Articles/images/Costume-UnicornerFarm-AdamsFamily.jpg


----------



## Britt

My mare ^^ (my cousin's riding)




I'm also dressing up my gelding this year... since he's three and has never been dressed up before, I'm thinking about making him into a Dark Unicorn...


----------



## dashygirl

Britt said:


>


Oh how fun! I've never dressed my horse up before!


----------



## cheply

little red riding hood and the big bad wolf!


----------



## RadHenry09

Juniper said:


> I loved the pink panther. When I still had my paint horse I got a lot of laughs with this costume. You dress up as a painter, white bib overalls, painter cap. Then put a cardboard sign on each side of the horses saddle with big letters that say "WET PAINT". I got all supplies pretty cheap at the hardware store. I also tied to his saddle empty paint cans and paint rollers. He was an old calm guy so it did not rattle him.


 
AHHHH...I like that idea for a Paint ...thanks! : )


----------

